# Husqvarna Model 61



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a Model 61 that I have torn apart. The reason being that I could not get it to start. I was told that the cylinder was too scored to run and I do not believe that. I was wondering if someone can tell me what year it is? The serial number is 7050104. Also how do you check the ignition module? I can spray starting fluid into it and it will not even pop on that. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

If you have spark I'd check compression.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

The Husqvarna model 61 Rancher was introduced in 1978, I don't know whether the model 61 was earlier or later. 
To check the ignition module, hold onto the spark plug and pull the rope. If it shocks you, it's working  Seriously, some people do it that way, but I prefer to use a spark tester. But if you don't have a spark tester, pull the plug out, plug it into the spark plug wire, then ground the spark plug by resting the tip somewhere on the chainsaw frame. Pull the rope, and if it's working, you'll see a spark. Have you tried a different spark plug?
Also, if someone told you that it was scored, the first thing I'd do is pull the muffler off and using a flashlight, inspect the cylinder and piston to see if it's true. Because if it is scored badly, that's why you can't start it.


----------

